# SJRC Update



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

First series of the derby is complete. Callbacks:
1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26

First series of the Open still running


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Keep us posted. 

Any news on the open yet? 

Paula


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Did the derby get done today?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

*SJRC Derby Results*

First: 12, YellowJackets Racer, O-Nelson Sills, H-Nancy Sills
Second: 13, Rock Hook's Rebel of Nordais, O/H-Marston Jones
Third: 25, CastleRun's Gone with theWind, O-Linda Downey, H-Jeff Stoneman
Fourth: 22, World Famous Condoleezza Bites, O-Chuck rwine & Penny Bianconi, H-W. L. Thompson
Reserve Jam: 10, Tucquan Tillman the Tank, JH, OH-Jeffrey Edwards
Jams: 1, 2,4, 5, 8, 15, 21, 23


----------



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

I left at about 3:30 and they were around 3/4 of the way done w/ 3rd series...19 dogs in 3rd.


----------



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

:lol: ...there's your answer, as I was typing.
Anyone know Open callbacks? I had to leave before I got to find out.


----------



## Jimmy the Mick (Jul 6, 2006)

Anyone know which of the two properties they are running the first series of the AM? I heard it is the same as the derby, problem is I don't know which property that is.


----------



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

Should be at/near the Assunpink WMA again. I was told that Bud's Boggs would only be used on Sunday due to limited space.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

OOOPs!!   Big Mistake!!

Stupid, Stupid, Stupid Regards-

M


----------



## Jimmy the Mick (Jul 6, 2006)

Mindy Bohn with Beans won the Open. Only two dogs picked up all three birds on the water marks without a handle. Only two managed it with handling. Mindy won a Qual two week ago and now an open this week, not too bad for staying north this winter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

QUALIFYING:

1) Sommit's Jackson at River's Edge -- Abraham
2) Firemark's Prayer of Jabez -- Nelson (Jensen) New QAA  
3) River's Edge Bay Pilot -- Abraham
4) Firemark's Going Back to Cali -- Bandel (Jensen)

Sorry, I don't have JAMs and I hope I have Alex's dogs' placements right.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

OPEN:

1) Rammins Jumpin Jelly Beans -- Mindy!
2) Lil Mac's Black River Rabbit MH -- Hayden
3) don't know which dog -- Sills
4) Kingston's Full of Spice SH -- Campbell (Jensen)
RJ) not sure which dog -- (Forry)

No other JAMs.

Congrats to David Jensen on a good weekend. Dogs on his truck brought home 2 placements in both the Q and the Open.

And Randy, you were right...that Beans is going to make someone a real nice huntin' dawg! :wink: 8) 

Congratulations everyone.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Way ta go Beanie! Congratulations Mindy! Won a Q two weeks ago, then wins the first Open she ever ran,........AWESOME! Hey Randy, I got a WHOLE BOX of Krimpies with Beanie's name on it! If Mindy says it's OK, you can have one. :wink: 
OH! And, BTW, How 'bout them Firemark Goldens??!! 8) Where the heck did they all come from? And how would I go about getting one? 8) :wink:


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Lee Nelson and Jay. Sounds like Jenson had a heck of a weekend!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Melanie:

You must be so proud of your "kids", Cali and Jay. Two more placements - wow that is great. That news never gets old!!! :wink: 

Congrats to Alex for his two placements.

Paula


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Jimmy the Mick said:


> Mindy Bohn with Beans won the Open. Only two dogs picked up all three birds on the water marks without a handle. Only two managed it with handling. Mindy won a Qual two week ago and now an open this week, not too bad for staying north this winter.


Hasn't trained on water since last October. :shock:


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

It was a very nice trial for what I saw... The Open was wonderful and The Qual had great tests and I had a blast! Those were the only two that I saw. It was great to see everyone! Congrats to all. I wish all who are back in the Amat good luck!  Katie


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Congratulations Lee and Jay!!!!! Never a doubt about if.....just when! :wink: 

Glad you got it done!



Note to Bait-I think Melanie might know where to find a few more Firemark prospects. Go to the classified Golden Puppy section. Hope you get there before Randy tries to buy them all up!!!!!


John


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> QUALIFYING:
> 
> *1*) Sommit's Jackson at River's Edge -- *Abraham*2) Firemark's Prayer of Jabez -- Nelson (Jensen) New QAA
> *3*) River's Edge Bay Pilot -- *Abraham*4) Firemark's Going Back to Cali -- Bandel (Jensen)
> ...


Hey Alex,
You're on a roll now :wink: 

john


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> OPEN:
> 
> 1) Rammins Jumpin Jelly Beans -- Mindy!
> 2) Lil Mac's Black River Rabbit MH -- Hayden
> ...



DITTO

john


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> OPEN:
> 
> 1) Rammins Jumpin Jelly Beans -- Mindy!
> 2) Lil Mac's Black River Rabbit MH -- Hayden
> ...


RJ Coastal Midlife Drive Time-O Lawler(Forry) :wink: :lol:  

It was a tough last series where there were a few pickups on the last bird. COngrats to Mindy and Beans.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Might you be "Owner Lawler"?? :wink: 

Congrats, Dan!!  

Andy


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congrats. to David Jensen on the Open and Qual placements.


----------



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

*SJRT/AMT*

Thanks everybody for coming to our trial! The weather could have been better but thats the way it is sometimes! Congratulations to the handlers that placed!!! Nice job Mindy!!!! Special congrats to Mr Don Driggers on his Amt. second place and now a AFC going to the national!!!


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Not sure what happened to my other post, but COngrats Alex on the first with the bommer and 3rd with Pilot. I am glad for you.

Congrats Don on the second.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> Might you be "Owner Lawler"?? :wink:
> 
> Congrats, Dan!!
> 
> Andy


Perhaps..... :wink: 

Thanks...


----------



## NJ_H2OFWLR (Mar 1, 2006)

Mindy & Beans WTG........Congrats!! 

Guess I should be getting tips from You instead of Randy. :roll:


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

A photo of Mindy with Beans following the water blind:










Photo of Yellowjackets Racer winner of the Derby (I'm pretty sure this is the correct dog :wink: ) during the second round.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

YardleyLabs said:


> A photo of Mindy with Beans following the water blind:


"OOO,....OOO! Mommy says if I get 3 more birdies, I can have Krimpies!"


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Firemark babies and Mindy/Beans - Wow!


----------



## Jimmy the Mick (Jul 6, 2006)

I wish I would have gotten a pic of Mindy's knees knocking as Beans went out for her last bird. The one that had killed everybody else. And then a pic of her face when beans took a a great line and nailed it. Make sure to ask Randy about Chilli's line to the long bird.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

She and everyone behind her, including Randy, were holding breath as the bye dog ran fearing that Beans would choose that moment to break and destroy a perfect ending to an extraordinarily difficult triple that virtually every handler initially felt would be easy. I would have taken a picture but had I pointed a camera at that moment I would have been fed to the dogs.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like Randy married waaay above himself.

Congratulations


----------



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

I had a great time working the Q. Congrats to Mindy, Don Driggers, Dan Lawlor and anyone else I might have forgot on a great trial!!!!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

For those interested, I've placed photos from the SJRC derby at http://jeffgoodwin.com/sjrc1/ and http://jeffgoodwin.com/sjrc2/. The file name on each photo includes the handler's name and the dog's call name where I knew them.


----------

